
How Guantanamo Bay's Existence Helps Al-Qaeda Recruit More Terrorists - Lightning
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/04/how-guantanamo-bays-existence-helps-al-qaeda-recruit-more-terrorists/274956/
======
twoodfin
This is really pushing the limits of hn relevance.

There are likely many good reasons to close the detention facility at
Guantanamo Bay, but that it's useful for militant groups' propaganda must be
way down the list. Surely the second it's closed, the emphasis of the
recruiting pitch would simply shift to something else. Drone strikes, for
example.

~~~
bediger4000
Certainly recruiting pitches shift, but if they shift into irrelevance or
untruth, they become ineffective. How effective is a pitch based on the
obvious injustices and hypocricy of the Guantanamo Bay facility? How effective
is a pitch based on drones? How effective is a pitch based on "cultural
imperialism" or whatever the next step down from drones?

It's pretty obvious that Camp X-Ray or whatever its called now is a very bad
thing indeed: only a few cranks and people with ulterior motives dispute that.
It's pretty obvious that drone warfare is problematic, and probably another
hugely hypocritical and prone-to-abuse system.

So, what happens after we get rid of Guantanamo and drone warfare? Good things
or bad things?

